# Why is the book in Revelation 10 called "little"?



## Peairtach (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## TheElk (Feb 15, 2011)

It seems this passage gives a nod to Eze 3:3. In it he uses G2777 in the LXX for scroll. In Heb 10:7 we see G2777 "scroll" as being contained within G975 "book". Maybe the apostle John couldn't remember the older term for scroll and used a 1st century term of "booklet" G974? I have no idea but I find it interesting.


----------



## Oecolampadius (Feb 15, 2011)

So that it could fit into his mouth?  (not trying to make a joke, I'm really wondering why it's called little)

"And I took the little book out of the angel's hand, and ate it up; and it was in my mouth sweet as honey: and as soon as I had eaten it, my belly was bitter." (Rev. 10:10)


----------



## TheElk (Feb 15, 2011)

What is interesting is that in NA26 and in Wescott and Horts' GNT it has the voice telling him to take the "book" G975 from the angel. In 10:2 and 10:10 it is referred to as "little book" G974. I was wondering the same this as Oecolampadius. Maybe it says little book so as not to create the image of him eating a large book, taking many bites and a lot of time.

Maybe the book to John it is little, but to the "voice" it is just a book.


----------



## Peairtach (Feb 15, 2011)

Is it possibly because it is the completed New Testament canon - or the Gospels - which is much smaller than the Old Testament canon?



> but that in the days of the trumpet call to be sounded by the seventh angel, the mystery of God would be fulfilled, just as he announced to his servants the prophets.(Rev 10:7, ESV)



This might also have the ironic aspect to it, that although it is just a "little book" it is the powerful book which is going to overturn the World (?)


----------

